# Best Pie Dough recipe ever



## GroovyMike

check out my wife's pie dough recipe (linked below).

Once you use it, you will never go back to another pie crust!

Little MouseKitchen

lots of other recipes on her blog too. Please feel free to use them and post a comment or three to encourage her. Thnx 

:beercheer:


----------



## Emerald

LOL tell your wife that, that pie crust is a good one and I have used it a time or two--especially for savory dishes like pot pies or quiches.
But I ended up fiddling around with a few recipes and have my own favorite--but it is more of a technique than a recipe more or less.
I found that even good pie crust recipes can go rogue if mixed the wrong way.. lol
At the moment the one I use is a mix of real lard, butter and flour with a touch of sugar and a touch of salt and just plain ice water dribbled in. It is the way that they are mixed and handled that makes the difference.. I've used this technique on several and had great luck with them all.
Can Be Used With Every Recipe You Have.
You put the flour, salt and sugar in a food processor- add the room temp lard- and cold, cold butter(if only using one fat-divide in half and keep one room temp and the other cold) Pulse the mix just till the fats are almost all mixed in--mix should look like course cornmeal- then with the machine on low start dribbling in the ice water just till the "dough" starts to pull into a ball. Then take the "dough" out of the machine--it should e crumbly and not all together yet, but not too dry and should hold together if you pinch a bit in your hands- portion equally out onto sheets of plastic wrap pull all the corners of the wrap up and kinda squeeze the dough into a ball in the wrap(if you use cheaper non name brand like I do use two layers of plastic wrap) Flatten the ball into a disk and then put in the fridge for at least 2 hours if not overnight--I have even made it a couple of days ahead. 
When you roll it just let it warm on the counter for about 15 minutes.
It will end up flaky and tender at the same time.

Since I found this way to make pie crusts I don't buy that roll out stuff from the store any :2thumb:longer.


----------



## Sonnyjim

I'll pass this on to the wife. We experimented with a bunch of different crusts this summer when the berries were in season. I know it's not the healthiest but man do I love the butter based crusts....


----------



## tetvet

*Quick Fat Free Pie Bottom*

One cup oatmeal, pinch of salt, 1/2 cup water. Put oatmeal/salt in blender for thirty seconds till fine ground. Grease or oil large pie pan. Add water to oat flour and mix. Take a soup spoon and fill with mix and smear dough around rim crust area. Then using water to lube spoon spread mix on pan bottom. When smoothed out evenly, temporarily leave spoon in center and pour custard, pumpkin mix, or pudding on spoon to protect crust. Bake at 350 for one hour. Result is not a flaky crust, but will hang together and come out of pie plate, no sticking. Tastes fine, a little crunchy.


----------



## Herbalpagan

Thanks ! I was interested to see that she uses vinegar. My favorit pie crust recipe uses vinegar and I lost it somewhere. lol


----------



## backlash

Checked out the blog.
I must have missed something.
It says Mix first 4 ingredients. In a mixing cup, beat water with vinegar, egg, and salt. Add to flour mixture and blend with a fork 
Vinegar is one of the first 4 ingredients so how do you add it then mix it with water?


----------



## GroovyMike

backlash said:


> Checked out the blog.
> I must have missed something.
> It says Mix first 4 ingredients. In a mixing cup, beat water with vinegar, egg, and salt. Add to flour mixture and blend with a fork
> Vinegar is one of the first 4 ingredients so how do you add it then mix it with water?


There no conflict there when I read it. The instruction to mix the first four ingredients is followed by the detail of how to do that by blending the dry then adding the wet.


----------



## backlash

I guess that's why I'm not a cook. 
I would understand it better if it said mix the first 3 ingredients then continue like it does.
So when does the Crisco and sugar get added?
I really am NOT trying to start an argument or be a pain I just want this pie crust to work.
My wife made some of the hardest pie crust ever last week.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## backlash

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Idaholady

Sounds like a great recipe. When the dough is cut into quarters, I assume you can make four crusts from the recipe. Also, will it cover 8-inch pie plate, or can I get away with covering a 9-inch pie plate? It seems like the older pie plates used to be 8-inches, but if you bought one today; they are 9-inch in size. I can't wait to try the recipe and use cognac.... I love making pies!


----------



## GroovyMike

Idaholady said:


> Sounds like a great recipe. When the dough is cut into quarters, I assume you can make four crusts from the recipe. Also, will it cover 8-inch pie plate, or can I get away with covering a 9-inch pie plate? It seems like the older pie plates used to be 8-inches, but if you bought one today; they are 9-inch in size. I can't wait to try the recipe and use cognac.... I love making pies!


It will cover a nine inch, but you have to roll it out thinner!


----------



## GroovyMike

backlash said:


> I guess that's why I'm not a cook.
> I would understand it better if it said mix the first 3 ingredients then continue like it does.
> So when does the Crisco and sugar get added?
> I really am NOT trying to start an argument or be a pain I just want this pie crust to work.
> My wife made some of the hardest pie crust ever last week.
> Thanks for the help.


Backlash - I'm not the cook so I wont even try to answer (because I don't know!) It would be better to post the question to the comment section of the blog and let her answer it. That way it would be right there for anyone else who has a similar question.


----------



## Emerald

backlash said:


> Checked out the blog.
> I must have missed something.
> It says Mix first 4 ingredients. In a mixing cup, beat water with vinegar, egg, and salt. Add to flour mixture and blend with a fork
> Vinegar is one of the first 4 ingredients so how do you add it then mix it with water?


I just re-read the recipe and if I was gonna make it my directions are a bit different than the ones listed.
I would mix the flour-crisco-sugar and salt together till the mix looked like course cornmeal then in a cup I would mix the egg-vinegar-water together and then add the two together. I think that maybe(just maybe) the salt got added to the list in the wrong place.
I just learned that _usually_ all the "dry" ingredients and all the wet ingredients are usually mixed together separately and then mixed together.


----------



## stayingthegame

*bandsaw piecrust*

Years ago I made a cherry pie. look sooooo good. went to cut it, could not cut it.  hubby went out to the band saw and cut it there. checked receipt and found out that I read it wrong. We still laugh about it.:kiss:


----------



## JayJay

I followed the link...couldn't find a pie crust recipe...Oh well!!!


----------



## beanpicker

Frist pie I tryed to make after we got married turn out so hard we lifted to top off an eat the apples , threw the crust over the bank ( like all us stupit people did at one time ) later that day see we our puppy had gotten hold of it was walking threw the yard carrying her "frisby" , layed down an chuded on it for hours... that was then now my pies are sooooo good I fear my man will injure him self while his tougue is smacking him on the side of his head.


----------



## GroovyMike

JayJay said:


> I followed the link...couldn't find a pie crust recipe...Oh well!!!


here you go!

http://mskelly-littlemousekitchen.blogspot.com/2010/11/oh-mypie.html


----------



## Magus

Godz the spam and pop ups! 0_o

In case you're on I.E...
No Fail Pie Dough
4 cups flour
1 3/4 cups Crisco
2 Tbsp sugar
1 Tbsp vinegar**
1 egg
pinch of salt
1/2 c COLD water
Mix first 4 ingredients. In a mixing cup, beat water with vinegar, egg, and salt. Add to flour mixture and blend with a fork (or fingers) until all dry ingredients are moistened. Mold dough into a ball and chill for 15 min in the fridge. (I have made pies, skipping the 'fridge step, and it didn't make any difference.)
Cut into quarters and roll out on a floured board. Can be stored in the 'fridge up to 2 weeks in an oiled, ziplock bag, or frozen up to 2 months.
**I have been told that you can substitute cognac for the vinegar and the crust has a richer taste.

The excess crust can be made into "Bird's Nests". Take the extra crust and roll out the bits. Can be in any shape or size. Sprinkle cinnamon sugar on the crust and roll it. Bake on a cookie sheet for 5-7 minutes. Yummy little mouthfulls!


----------



## readytogo

backlash said:


> Checked out the blog.
> I must have missed something.
> It says Mix first 4 ingredients. In a mixing cup, beat water with vinegar, egg, and salt. Add to flour mixture and blend with a fork
> Vinegar is one of the first 4 ingredients so how do you add it then mix it with water?


Yes ,mix it with water you can also use lemon juice.


----------



## debbluu

backlash said:


> Checked out the blog.
> I must have missed something.
> It says Mix first 4 ingredients. In a mixing cup, beat water with vinegar, egg, and salt. Add to flour mixture and blend with a fork
> Vinegar is one of the first 4 ingredients so how do you add it then mix it with water?


Maybe it's the first 3 ?


----------



## Reblazed

Re-write the ingredients with the "pinch of salt" with the dry ingredients (dry includes Crisco)and it will work out right. Dry together ... wet together ... mix


----------



## Meerkat

Ours is made from 

Plain flour
Crisco
half water,half vodka

vodka makes flaky crust.


----------

